# Kansas City Mo herf 08/08/07



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I am getting a little KC herf going this next week on Wednesday! We will be meeting at Harry's Country Club in the River Market area around 6:30. PM me with any questions!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Would love to come. However, I've got plans with the family that night. We certainly need to get more herfs scheduled.


----------

